# How to resume download after power cut?



## unbalancedskunk (Oct 29, 2022)

I know probably this is a simple question. While i was downloading Xonotic i got cut off and now it says.
[`1/1] Fetching xonotic-0.8.5.pkg: 1254%    1 GiB  85.7MB/s    00:01` it stops on  this text

edit: i just learned all i need is patiance now it works


----------

